# [RELEASE] GBAtemp.net Forums App for Android & iOS



## d0k3 (Sep 14, 2015)

Using the excellent GoNative.io webapp I put together apps for Android & iOS to access these forums. So, why should you use this instead of just using your mobile phones browser? Here are some reasons:

Use the GBAtemp.net Forums as native app, with quick access via an icon in your drawer.
Some subtle CSS modifications to make mobile browsing more convenient.
A sidebar menu with quick links to basically everything.
This doesn't require any permissions besides the obligatory web access permission. There are no ads in the apps (I didn't remove the GBAtemp.net ads, of course). Both apps are, as per GoNative.io guidelines fully non commercial and free.

*For the app downloads and previews go here:
https://gonative.io/share/qbeje*

*Source code for Android / iOS / goNative available from here:
https://mega.nz/#!WlB0mLaD!yfumY9A16w7HYiySBqO1Ur8f_y4VBQLhwfLYTnxp6Hc*

Installing on iOS will require a jailbreak obviously. Can't help with that, I'm an Android user. For Android you need to allow installations from unknown sources.

*I'm not too happy with the icon right now - if anyone can design something better, go ahead and I'll build it in.* If you need / want the source code, ask. If you have any ideas on how to make this better, let me know, but keep in mind that - being no Android / iOS dev myself - I have to rely on the features GoNative.io provides.


----------



## Guinea (Sep 14, 2015)

OMG YESSSSS!!!!! Now I dont have to use the terrible chrome for android


----------



## d0k3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just a quick update... The iOS version is gone, Gonative somehow updated to no more include this. Duh... this would have been pretty complicated to install anyways.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 14, 2015)

didnt @Jack_Sparrow make something like this?


----------



## d0k3 (Dec 14, 2015)

mgrev said:


> didnt @Jack_Sparrow make something like this?


You mean this one? Well, I'd be interested to know which of the two the users prefer.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

mgrev said:


> didnt @Jack_Sparrow make something like this?


Yep  but i didn't get nearly as much respect


----------



## osm70 (Dec 14, 2015)

d0k3 said:


> Installing on iOS will require a jailbreak obviously.


Actually that's not always true. Enterprise signed apps can be installed on any iOS device, even without jailbreak. For example gba4ios and many iOS piracy websites use Enterprise certificate to work.


----------



## d0k3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yep  but i didn't get nearly as much respect


Ha, it's not like download numbers here are piling up either .



osm70 said:


> Actually that's not always true. Enterprise signed apps can be installed on any iOS device, even without jailbreak. For example gba4ios and many iOS piracy websites use Enterprise certificate to work.


I'll post the source code for iOS later today. I don't have an iOS device, so I'll have to rely on othes to make that actually accessible.


----------



## plasma (Dec 14, 2015)

Screenshots?

I like to see how it would look before I install it 

EDIT: I didnt read the OP properly lmao the site contains them haha


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)

Plasma Shadow said:


> Screenshots?
> I like to see how it would look before I install it


You could always install mine... Check out the link in the description i'ts the exact same thing


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cool! I would like to look at the gbatemp homepage first though ;0


----------



## d0k3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> You could always install mine... Check out the link in the description i'ts the exact same thing


Well, that's not entirely correct, I guess (haven't tested yours, though). This one has quick sidebar navigation and a few other cosmetic stuff built in.


stanleyopar2000 said:


> Cool! I would like to look at the gbatemp homepage first though ;0


The sidebar navigation, the breadcrumbs navigation and basically every other aspect of this app is directed at the forums part of GBAtemp.net, so going through the main page doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Shadowxp13 (Dec 14, 2015)

For me this loads so much faster than Tapatalk! Thanks d0k3!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow. Not quite what I envisioned but it seems that my vision ignited peoples lust for a app. Good work mate! This is awesome!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 14, 2015)

it mostly just looks like the website in a fancy frame. xenforo(?) already has a responsive design to fit mobile devices. honestly I don't see the point...

not to mention if you can add it to your home screen or something (I don't know about android, but you can probably figure it out) you get an icon for the site.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 14, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> it mostly just looks like the website in a fancy frame. xenforo(?) already has a responsive design to fit mobile devices. honestly I don't see the point...
> 
> not to mention if you can add it to your home screen or something (I don't know about android, but you can probably figure it out) you get an icon for the site.


Yes you can add it to your homescreen on Android:
Google Chrome:
- Go to the website
- Click in the right upper corner on the 3 dots
- Add to startscreen (or something like that)
- You see now a nice gbatemp logo icon on one of your homescreens
- Done
- Now just click on the newly created icon and you go straight to your gbatemp.net homescreen (or forum if you added the forum link)


----------

